# Bluetooth Headset am Notebook



## Markus Beldig (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo an alle Experten hier im Forum!

Entschuldigt schon einmal vorab meine unprofessionelle Ausdrucksweise, aber technisch bin ich ein Kaspar Hauser... ich hoffe, dass meine Frage wenigstens im richtigen Thread ist.

Ich habe ein Bluetooth Headset von Jabra, BT 330, einen Bluetooth Dongel von AVM Fritz! 2.0 und ein Notebook von Acer Extensa 3001 WLMi. Gerne würde ich in dieser Konstellation via SKYPE telefonieren.
Ich habe alle Geräte angeschlossen, verbunden und in den entsprechenden Programmen (Skype, Windows/Systemsteuerung/Sounds und Audiogeräte) alles auf_ AVM Bluetooth Audio__ Sound Drive_ umgestellt. Wenn ich nun über den Testanruf bei SKYPE alles ausprobiere, kann ich mit dem Headset bestens hören, als Mikrofon wird allerdings nach wie vor das Mikrofon im Notebook und nicht vom Headset benutzt - kann mir jemand behilflich sein und sagen, wie ich das Mikro am Notebook durch das Mikro am Headset ersetzen kann?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe vorab,

mit besten Grüssen,

Markus


----------

